# Guess what this is



## Spidy (Feb 10, 2008)

_BESIDES out of focus!!_


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 10, 2008)

A snail shell on a chair?


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 10, 2008)

Burnt wood?


----------



## Harmony (Feb 10, 2008)

NOT burnt wood?


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 10, 2008)

rotting top of a banana?


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 10, 2008)

What they tried to serve me last night at the Vietnamese restaurant.


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

banana


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 10, 2008)

I think Leila is correct, a banana. I wouldn't have got it without someone mentioning it first. (A thread of macro shots and guesses as to what it is would be fun.)


----------



## Spidy (Feb 10, 2008)

You guys are good!! Yes .. it was the top of old bananas. They are almost ready to make banana bread!

I will have to think of something harder this time ... Stay tuned!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 10, 2008)

Do I win a prize??


----------



## Spidy (Feb 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Do I win a prize??


 

Would you like a banana?  :lmao:


----------



## jwkwd (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought that it was a turtle shell sideways.


----------



## Battou (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought it was an ear of fire roasted corn on the cobb


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

yay, I win!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 10, 2008)

leila said:


> yay, I win!



eh no....Antarctican guessed it. But maybe she'll share some of the banana? 






pascal


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

Puscas said:


> eh no....Antarctican guessed it. But maybe she'll share some of the banana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL oh.. i didn't even realize.  I was just teasing anyway.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought it was petrified dog pooh.....No bananas for me!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 11, 2008)

Heehee, no worries Leila. I see it's your birthday today, so consider the banana prize as a gift from me!!  

(And Happy Birthday!)


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 11, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> What they tried to serve me last night at the Vietnamese restaurant.




:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Feb 11, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> What they tried to serve me last night at the Vietnamese restaurant.


Oh no you didn't!


Don't hate! hahaha


----------



## leila (Feb 12, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, no worries Leila. I see it's your birthday today, so consider the banana prize as a gift from me!!
> 
> (And Happy Birthday!)




Thanks Antarctican! It was a great day! My mom and grandma were in town and took me to Sea World.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

leila said:


> Thanks Antarctican! It was a great day! My mom and grandma were in town and took me to Sea World.



Did you get the "Play for a Day, Come Back All Year" ticket?  I have that and it rocks to go there for free all year!




Oh yeah, happy birthday!


----------

